# Help!! whats the best deep conditioner for color treated hair.



## sandysbeautybox (Apr 18, 2013)

i got my hair done today. i actually had the ombre but i wanted it to be  a little lighter and now my ends look HORRIBLE! they look really dry and lifeless. does anyone know of a conditioner that will help my hair look healthy again?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

Any deep conditioner should help. Argan oil or hair oil in general to moisturize. I am a huge fan of Amika, they've got a great conditioner. Or try Macadamia, Chi, or Gloss Moderne? I've used all inn the last year and have enjoyed them. You could always try a diy mask with olive oil or coconut oil, too.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 18, 2013)

I swear by As I Am cowash. Since I bleached my hair I cannot use shampoo and my hair has never been so smooth and soft. Not to mention hydrated. I use leave in conditioner and the Macadamia oil deep repair mask several times a week. I know I never noticed a difference just switching up my conditioner. It seemed like they all just masked my hair and once I changed brands my hair went back to being extra horrible... if any of that makes sense it is super late and I might just be rambling


----------



## Link Exe (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice Post

Thank's


----------



## BajanPrincess (Apr 19, 2013)

For dry, crunchy lifeless hair that needs moisture try: Terax Crema Ultra Moisturizing Daily Conditioner Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Hair Mask Joico Moisture Recovery Balm For brittle, weak and breaking hair in need of protein, try: Bumble &amp; Bumble Mending Masque Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Mask Alter Ego Italy Crema Midollo &amp; Placenta Treatment


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 19, 2013)

Ojon has some nice damage repair hair treatments. If you're interested, you can get an introductory sample pack from their website for $5.00 shipped.


----------



## shabs (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BajanPrincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For dry, crunchy lifeless hair that needs moisture try:
> 
> Terax Crema Ultra Moisturizing Daily Conditioner
> ...


 Terax Crema Conditioner is amazing!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 19, 2013)

I just did the same thing as you. I bought the whole line of Nume's Pure Remedy hair care and my hair looked healthy again after 1 wash/treatment. You definitely need a good moisturizing masque a few times a week and then an oil for your ends. I think Nume's are awesome but Kerastase and Macadamia are also totally worth the money too. Try to wash your hair as little as possible for the first few weeks.


----------



## laurenproartist (Apr 23, 2013)

I love Paul Mitchell Super Strong shampoo &amp; conditioner. I also really love Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger shampoo &amp; conditioner. 
Check them out!


----------



## anney (Apr 24, 2013)

Some natural way to conditioning the hairs:

Avocado and Olive oil Conditioner.

Mayonnaise Conditioning Treatment.

Deep Conditioning Egg Treatment.

Fabric Softener.

To give a natural shine to dry hair, use a quart of warm, unsweetened tea (freshly brewed or instant) as a final rinse after your regular shampoo.


----------



## vridhisharma (Apr 24, 2013)

Great share thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any deep conditioner should help. Argan oil or hair oil in general to moisturize. I am a huge fan of Amika, they've got a great conditioner. Or try Macadamia, Chi, or Gloss Moderne? I've used all inn the last year and have enjoyed them.
> 
> You could always try a diy mask with olive oil or coconut oil, too.


 Yes, I agree with MissLinda. Deep conditioning is good. Try to apply Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle which contain jocoba oil and aloe or try Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask which contain sweet almond and olive extracts.


----------



## FacesbySAM (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I agree with MissLinda. Deep conditioning is good. Try to apply Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle which contain jocoba oil and aloe or try Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask which contain sweet almond and olive extracts.


 I've used both of these and they are ok for drugstore brands.  I don't think they do a whole lot in the long run.  I recommend trying Bumble and Bumble Deep.  Just check the labels to see whether they are a protein mask to add strength or if they are a moisturizing mask to hydrate.  Masks do different things, and you should switch between the two kinds every other so that you are both strengthening the hair to prevent future damage and hydrating to repair damage.


----------



## sarahraegraham (May 4, 2013)

I don't have color-damaged hair, but I do find that the Macadamia Deep Repair Mask is amazing for getting your ends to be less dry. Moroccan oil is also great.


----------



## ANielsen (May 5, 2013)

Note: Moroccan brand oil is mostly silicones with a little bit of Argan. 

Pure Argan will do a better job, just apply it to we hair for best results.


----------



## Mel Stevens (Feb 20, 2014)

I recommend you use the pro naturals hair repair mask at least twice a week. The argan oil in it will completely restore your hair back to normal!


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 24, 2014)

I suggest Soignee Botanical Deep Conditioner. This is one of the best conditioners I've ever used. It's full of botanical ingredients and moisturizing oils. After I use this and dry my hair my hair is super soft.


----------



## StopCarrotingMe (Mar 7, 2014)

I like Alter Ego Italy Crema Al Latte. It leaves your hair super soft and deranged and smells like Caramel. It works on all hair types. http://www.bellamoi.com/brands/a/alter-ego/alter-ego-milk-cream-al-latte-33-8oz.html


----------

